# Online Dating and IBS



## groggrog (Jan 20, 2004)

I'm curious to hear some stories from others who suffer from IBS and their experience with online dating. I've been doing the online dating sites for a few months now and am going to be going on my first face-to-face date this coming Friday night. I live in central New Jersey, and she lives on Long Island. It's about a 90 minute drive for me. I'm picking her up at her house, then taking her to a restaurant near her house. I've never been to Long Island so it's completely unfamiliar territory for me. My stomach has been in knots since yesterday when we made the plans, and I must've gone to the bathroom with D 15 times today. Had to make a pit stop on the way to work to go this morning as well. What I'm curious about is if anybody else on this board has dealt with IBS and dating someone you don't know well enough to bring the subject up to. It's a situation where if I have an attack at any time during our date, it'll be very hard to deal with. The only saving grace is that if it does happen, I never have to see her again. Thoughts?


----------



## poet (Nov 17, 2003)

you might get more responses in the meeting place?tom


----------



## Charbeaner (Jun 2, 2003)

I do online dating as well and because my chronic D has only been with me about 8 months, I, too, had my first online date last week for breakfast. What meds do you take? First, I timed the meds so that they would be at their best when I was with the date. We were together quite awhile and they did start to wear off. Fortunately he went to the washroom and I quickly went into my purse and gulped down some reinforcements. I can certainly understand your trepidation, because going on online dates is kind of stressful, but compounding this problem can really get to you. I also took a half of an ativan (to relax) and the whole thing worked perfectly. If you would like, write to me and let me know how it went.


----------



## BBDM (Oct 17, 2003)

Greg: I used to do online dating(now marrying one I met). It was very difficult, I always wanted to cancel at the last minute. I did some long drives too to places that were unfamiliar. I always had the first date at a coffee shop though so that I didn't have to eat much and also in case things aren't going well,either with me or the date, then I could say how nice it is to meet the person and makes plans for a 2nd, more relaxed date. In time, if she is right, you'll feel more comfortable in breaking the news to her. Just remember to stay away from triggers, ie alcohol if you can and other things that you know will trigger an attack. If you are able to, take Immodium before you go and don't eat too much.Good luck and TRY to relax!!! Hope all goes well!!


----------



## m_m_forth (Oct 21, 2003)

Just remember to RELAX. Easy to say, I know. 2 and a half years ago I met my sweetie on-line. In August we are getting married! I think that with time, you can get things out in the open, and if you have to (an episode occurs) then you have to. If they don't accept you for who you are you don't want them anyway.


----------



## dlt647 (Jul 30, 2003)

I met my husband with online dating. My IBS started around the same time I met him. He was actually the only person I ever went out with from the online dating service. It was quite embarrassing at first because I had terrible bowel noises and I was constipated. I got my diagnosis a month or so after we started dating. He was familiar with IBS since his mother also suffers from it so I think that helped him to be more understanding.


----------

